# KATV's (abc) Little Rock tower fals down!



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

http://www.katv.com/news/stories/0108/487185.html
maybe they'll take this time to use a direct digital feed for DirecTV's signal instead of the OTA feed they were using :lol: 
sure hope they get it up and running by Sunday

[edit] just came back on
still looks and sounds like crap


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

...Which means that us FTA people around the country get to watch it on Galaxy 10R for a while. 11800-V 26657, VPID 319, APID 64.


----------

